# ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 1GB GDDR5 Nude Shots



## malware (Jun 29, 2008)

I spotted some new nude shots of the upcoming ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 graphics card today and decided to share them with you. Little is known about the card's specs at the time, but what's apparent from the pics is the black PCB, the two 55nm-built RV770 GPUs and the PLX PCI-Express 2.0 bridge chip situated between the GPUs. On both sides of the PCB there are 16 Qimonda GDDR5 chips for a total of 1GB video memory. Also one 6-pin and one 8-pin PCI-E connectors will be needed for proper operation. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Dirty, dirty pictures!  Black is soo "in" right now!  This will be one hot card, literally and socially.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice! I like the single 6+2pin + 6pin for power! I was expecting 6+2 x 2.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 29, 2008)

They have these up on NOQ as well. Saw them today when I was reading the NVIDIA Cheats thread.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 29, 2008)

mmm tasty


----------



## btarunr (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank God, the X2 now comes with the same memory standard as the "X1", unlike HD3870 X2 whose initial releases came with GDDR3.


----------



## frankie827 (Jun 29, 2008)

this will blow the gtx280 and 9800gx2 out of the water
hopefully...


----------



## mandelore (Jun 29, 2008)

it should best the 280 since it sports a new inter-gpu bus so its scalability of two on pcb gpu's is better than that of two single gpu cards in crossfire.

think it was quoted as being 1.8x on the dual gpu design vs 1.5x scalability on 2 crossfired cards...

hmm... since the "joining" of the gpu's is done earlier in the pipeline maybe the overclocking ability will be enhanced compared to that of the old style internal crossfire bridge of the 3870x2


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks Pretty dang GOOD!


----------



## Bytor (Jun 29, 2008)

MMMMMmmmmm  Black PCB is so Sexy!!!

Wish they all would go black on the PCB's.


----------



## cool_recep (Jun 29, 2008)

Engineering masterpiece if you look at the back site of the card.


----------



## Fleekar (Jun 29, 2008)

Is this card going to be single slot cooling?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Fleekar said:


> Is this card going to be single slot cooling?



Hell no


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 29, 2008)

More importantly, how much?


----------



## zithe (Jun 29, 2008)

So much for a rated "G" forum....

**Unrealistic scenario suggesting that 4 year olds read and reply on this forum (which sometimes seems true...) following:** "Mommy? What's mastru____?"

Come to think of it, I think the forum lost its chance at being anything below PG-13 the day it was born (I win the trophy for lurking!)

Edit: Nevermind. I don't think I even OWNED a computer at that point...


----------



## mandelore (Jun 29, 2008)

just looking at the work gone into it, compare that to how the dual gpu designs of others require 2 pcbs, yet this still packs some serious firepower.

The designers deserve a round of applause


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 29, 2008)

malware said:


> I spotted some new nude shots of the upcoming ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 graphics card today and decided to share them with you. Little is known about the card's specs at the time, but what's apparent from the pics is the black PCB, the two 55nm-built RV770 GPUs and the PLX PCI-Express 2.0 bridge chip situated between the GPUs. On both sides of the PCB there are 16 Qimonda GDDR5 chips for a total of 1GB video memory. Also one 6-pin and one 8-pin PCI-E connectors will be needed for proper operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





black ATI PCB?!!   Sacrilege!!  Blasphemy!!  Heretical!!  

but damn sexy, though!


----------



## Megasty (Jun 29, 2008)

zithe said:


> *So much for a rated "G" forum....*
> 
> **Unrealistic scenario suggesting that 4 year olds read and reply on this forum (which sometimes seems true...) following:** "Mommy? What's mastru____?"
> 
> ...



Forget about it 

On a lighter note, I feel like reaching through my LCD & pulling out the card...


----------



## substance90 (Jun 29, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> this will blow the gtx280 and 9800gx2 out of the water
> hopefully...


Maybe it won`t in every single game, but the 4870 X2 sure will kick GX2 and GTX280`s asses in at least half of the titles. For The Witcher and Bioshock I am 100% sure!


----------



## mlupple (Jun 29, 2008)

ATI for the w!


----------



## TooFast (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope its clocked much higher than the 4870, like 900 for each core.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 30, 2008)

BEWARE THE QUIMONDA MEMORY!!!! Beware....

They can't be the OMLY producers of GDDR5, can they?

Imma waitin' on HIS to pump one of these out.


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Jun 30, 2008)

just look at those PWMs! very complex and clever design 

This black pcb is really sexy, and by the estimated numbers this beast can output.. oh man 

I heard estimates that price should be 450-550$ if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 30, 2008)

Still not nearly as bad as the GTX280's price


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

this card is going to suck up alot of power.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Seems like it's going to be quite hot too. All the heat problems others have been having w/ one of these gpu's, I can't imagine what two will get to. 1600sp's though and 1gb of gddr5 ram, that just sounds tasty, hopefully it will be.


----------



## cray86 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm going to buy this thing when it comes out (assuming benchmarks are up to par)

I love my 3870X2 and am looking forward to its big brother :-D

I'm really happy they are going with DDR5 on it... I'm hoping its no more than $500 ($450 would be a steal)


----------



## cray86 (Jun 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Seems like it's going to be quite hot too. All the heat problems others have been having w/ one of these gpu's, I can't imagine what two will get to. 1600sp's though and 1gb of gddr5 ram, that just sounds tasty, hopefully it will be.



Once RIVATURNER gets updated, just bump up the stock speed fan. The 38070X2 comes stock at 20% speed, I run it at 40% (sound doesn't bother me) and the thing never gets hotter than 57C in gaming.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 30, 2008)

very juicy and tasty indeed! glad to see the new plx chip is in place.. this will probably greatly increase the scability..


----------



## Megasty (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll just be ripping the cooler off this one too. I couldn't stand the heat from the 3870x2. One core was 5-10c hotter than the other. I want 30c idle temps & 50c load temps. If 3 slots are the only way to attain this besides water then so be it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> this card is going to suck up alot of power.
> 
> - Christine



DUH! :shadedshu

2 Chips Double the Ram, basically 2 cards in crossfire, not worse than a 9800GX2.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jun 30, 2008)

WHen is the release date for the 4870x2


----------



## Polarman (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks nice.

The image does not contain the cooler because they have'nt imagined one that will keep it cool enough yet!


----------



## Megasty (Jun 30, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> The image does not contain the cooler because they have'nt imagined one that will keep it cool enough yet!









Because I'm so nice


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2008)

RM, see any potential volt mods yet???


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> this card is going to suck up alot of power.
> 
> - Christine



i'm hoping no more than a overclock 2900XT @820\900.  Mine take 80w+ more than a none overclocked 4870.


----------



## Shurakai (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to see Thermalright make a heatsink for this, something like the HR-03 but say 3-4 heat pipes going to each gpu which lead to one big heatsink


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 30, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Because I'm so nice



hmm I cant seem to see a spot for the plx chip on that cooler.....


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 30, 2008)

prolly won't be they didnt cool the HSI either remember, something ATI and cooling parts that get hot but not so hot they die without cooling, they just decide why bother


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 30, 2008)

it looks so long, u gotta ask will it fit in a mid tower without disturbing the HDD;s ?


----------



## Megasty (Jun 30, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> it looks so long, u gotta ask will it fit in a mid tower without disturbing the HDD;s ?



Not any mid-tower I know of. It looks just as large as the 3870x2 & we all know how much of a beast that thing is when it comes to space.




			
				yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> hmm I cant seem to see a spot for the plx chip on that cooler.....



All I can make out from the fuzzy pic is a few lines where the plx will sit at & that's after blowing up the pic several times over. But that giant black metal mixture heatsink don't exactly cool anything, not to mention that the ram on the back end of the card has no cooling at all. It doesn't even need that thing. I ran my x2 for the longest w/o it. It weighed the card down too much for my taste.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

Omg Nudies!!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 30, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> it looks so long, u gotta ask will it fit in a mid tower without disturbing the HDD;s ?




Yeah a cheapo generic chassis like the one I have where if you have two HDDs you have a problem with dual slot cooling solutions.
I cannot fit a 9800GTX in my case which is why I opted for the 4850.

If the mid tower has one of those hotswappable racks or only using one HDD then your'e fine.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 30, 2008)

did this version come only with qumonda ram's , i prefer sumsung ram's


----------



## largon (Jun 30, 2008)

*hayder.master*,
That's Qimonda GDDR5 right there on the card pictured in the 1st post. 
:\ 

Luckily, GDDR5 is so fast as it is there should be only minimal gains from OC'ing the VRAM. HD4k's aren't exactly bandwidth limited. 





yogurt_21 said:


> hmm I cant seem to see a spot for the plx chip on that cooler.....


Sure there is.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 30, 2008)

frankie827 said:


> this will blow the gtx280 and 9800gx2 out of the water
> hopefully...




Maybe, but it won't drive the 280 price down.

Nvidia can easily turn around and bitch slap ATi with another GX2 card, sadly enough.

No matter how far ATi has come in the last generation, they're still not going to top Nvidia until they change their architecture, simple as that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Maybe, but it won't drive the 280 price down.
> 
> Nvidia can easily turn around and bitch slap ATi with anot GX2 card.
> 
> ...



They are topping nvidia in the price vs performance and thats all I give a damn about. Who cares who gets the biggest most expensive card out if very few people want to spend that much money?


----------



## newconroer (Jun 30, 2008)

Who cares about people who sit around bitching about 'price/performance' as an excuse because they cannot afford the more expensive cards?


I stick by what I said. Cheap, expensive, whatever. Until ATi's architecture changes, they'll always be one step behind Nvidia.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> They are topping nvidia in the price vs performance and thats all I give a damn about. Who cares who gets the biggest most expensive card out if very few people want to spend that much money?



Why is that so hard to understand. I don't give a rat's ass about the 'big picture'. Technology is ever-changing. This time the biggest, most expensive isn't the best - something is wrong with that but I'm still going with the best, paradox or not.


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Jun 30, 2008)

Why put so much money on the GTX280 when it is going to be replaced anyway by a better card in the near future?
Unless you are dirty rich, this is madness imo. the GTX280 cost exactly 895$ here in israel, while minimum wage is like what? 1200$?
btw, radeons are 410$ for 4870, and 275$ for the 4850. thats a BIG gap from the geforces.

So we can't afford it, and we don't want to. and this time around, we don't need to


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> RM, see any potential volt mods yet???



yea, but i'll need higher res shots.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Maybe, but it won't drive the 280 price down.
> 
> Nvidia can easily turn around and bitch slap ATi with another GX2 card, sadly enough.
> 
> No matter how far ATi has come in the last generation, they're still not going to top Nvidia until they change their architecture, simple as that.



I think ati will have the top card for a bit here. I don't think 2 gtx 280's can fit into a single card, it's going to be a die shrink before they can do that. Ati is now effectively one step ahead of nvidia. And no, people who talk about price/performance are not whining b/c they don't have money, they are just not foolish enough to overpay. There is always new technology around the corner, what's the best now will be beaten in a few months. Also there is the factor of what is actually needed. So why pay so much more just to have the top card right now, when the extra performance is practically useless and small atm and another better, cheaper card is around the corner? Price/performance=intelligent buying.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I think ati will have the top card for a bit here. I don't think 2 gtx 280's can fit into a single card, it's going to be a die shrink before they can do that. Ati is now effectively one step ahead of nvidia. And no, people who talk about price/performance are not whining b/c they don't have money, they are just not foolish enough to overpay. There is always new technology around the corner, what's the best now will be beaten in a few months. Also there is the factor of what is actually needed. So why pay so much more just to have the top card right now, when the extra performance is practically useless and small atm and another better, cheaper card is around the corner? Price/performance=intelligent buying.



This is really starting to get hilarious, I mean come on. Do some ppl really think NV is going to stick 2 200W monsters on one card & charge $1000-1200 for it...just to beat a $500 card. That would be shooting themselves in the foot  The 4870x2 is what it is. Some ppl just can't accept it.


----------



## HTC (Jun 30, 2008)

Currently, GTX280 is nVidia's top card: i think we can all agree on that.

The soon to be released R700 will be ATI's top card: we can all agree on that as well, i believe.


Apparently, R700 will beat GTX280 and, not only that, but 2*R700 card will come very close to 3*GTX280.


IMHO, either nVidia comes up with a new card, with a much smaller die size, below 400mm squared (up to 300 mm squared would be ideal), so that it too can make a GTX(insert number here)x2 (unlikely, for the near future) or it has lost *THIS* round of cards.
The 55nm version of GTX280 will improve (die size, performance (?) and possibly temps too) but it won't be enough to dethrone R700, i believe.

nVidia has won the last 2 or 3 rounds of cards, if i'm not mistaken but, *apparently*, has lost this one.


I'm sure that, in 6 to 8 months time, both companies will have come up with newer cards and we will see yet another round of this "Battle of the Giants".


----------



## handydagger (Jul 5, 2008)

Money for me is not a problem, but few months ago when I spent a 690 $ on Geforce 8800 GTX later on nvidia Released Geforce 8800 GT at half price ?! This give a question why did they do this thing ?! It's all because they know that's they get owned BY ATI with it's Price/Performance segment.

I'm one of nvidia Fans far From Riva TNT => TNT2 => Geforce 3200 => Geforce 4200 => Geforce FX = Geforce 7300 => Geforce 8800 GTX => ( Converted TO ATI ) 4870x2 will take place here sorry Nvidia But I think you need to review your pricing again and I will the first one to buy your cards again.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2008)

handydagger said:


> Money for me is not a problem, but few months ago when I spent a 690 $ on Geforce 8800 GTX later on nvidia Released Geforce 8800 GT at half price ?! This give a question why did they do this thing ?! It's all because they know that's they get owned BY ATI with it's Price/Performance segment.
> 
> I'm one of nvidia Fans far From Riva TNT => TNT2 => Geforce 3200 => Geforce 4200 => Geforce FX = Geforce 7300 => Geforce 8800 GTX => ( Converted TO ATI ) 4870x2 will take place here sorry Nvidia But I think you need to review your pricing again and I will the first one to buy your cards again.




Hehe but they all ready made a load of you.  Which is one reason i will not buy a NV even if i could afford it just silly to burn money like that.


----------



## Megasty (Jul 5, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Hehe but they all ready made a load of you.  Which is one reason i will not buy a NV even if i could afford it just silly to burn money like that.



Which is why the last 5 cards I've bought has been ATi, NV isn't getting any more of my cash on high-end cards until they release an exceptionally priced one - not some horrible flop that gets replaced in a few months.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Who cares about people who sit around bitching about 'price/performance' as an excuse because they cannot afford the more expensive cards?
> 
> 
> I stick by what I said. Cheap, expensive, whatever. Until ATi's architecture changes, they'll always be one step behind Nvidia.



Ahem, Nvidia was Watching this round with the 4870 and DDR5, now nvidia is implementing DDR5 themselves, so i say Nvidia isnt a step ahead, they just observe the competitions numbers and sandbag.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 26, 2008)

Sweet card, looks like it would fit a water block very nicely unlike what Nv is doing to the 9800gx2... EOL already.... I was considering getting myself one since I seen it on sale but they EOL'd it = so much for working on its drivers and future game compatibility....


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Which is why the last 5 cards I've bought has been ATi, NV isn't getting any more of my cash on high-end cards until they release an exceptionally priced one - not some horrible flop that gets replaced in a few months.



months lol ? though they had it down 2 6 weeks or less now ?.  Maybe it's me HA.

I'm surly looking forward when a friend getting one see how it does..  I think i be better of waiting till the R800 is out . it's not all that long away really.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

GTX 280+ is already coming out, why buy a 280-? I dont get there strategy at all. They release a card then a month or two later they release a + or revision of it thats alot better.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> GTX 280+ is already coming out, why buy a 280-? I dont get there strategy at all. They release a card then a month or two later they release a + or revision of it thats alot better.



Just their way of answering the competition. If the 4870x2 wasn't around, the + would probably cost like $800 as the 8800 ultra did, if it came into existence at all.


----------



## Megasty (Jul 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> GTX 280+ is already coming out, why buy a 280-? I dont get there strategy at all. They release a card then a month or two later they release a + or revision of it thats alot better.



The regular card is about $400 or less. Knowing stupid NV, they will release the 280+ or whatever at some foolish price. I would be surprised if it was $500. If they did sell it at that, then that's basically NV saying that it matches the 4870x2  When it comes down to it, there's only preference. The GTX280 is a monster at $400 & the price is only dropping, even so its still worth every penny considering what it was at  Whatever the 280+ comes out at, if its not lower than the 4870x2 then it won't be worth it at all. But of course NV wouldn't be silly enough to make that mistake again now would they


----------

